
Comets can’t explain weird ‘alien megastructure’ star after all - throwaway_yy2Di
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28786-comets-cant-explain-weird-alien-megastructure-star-after-all/
======
throwaway_yy2Di
There's no remaining explanation consistent with this new data, according to
the author.

    
    
        “The comet-family idea was reasonably put forth as the best
        of the proposals, even while acknowledging that they all
        were a poor lot,” he says. “But now we have a refutation of
        the idea, and indeed, of all published ideas.”

------
tbabb
Any astronomers care to comment on what rules out these explanations:

1) Planetary nebula, with patchy bits

2) Inherent star variability

?

